# Covers by Ash - Pay What You Can Afford



## TCB (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi there. My name is Ash. I am relatively new to KB but a seasoned graphic designer. I own The Cover Bazaar with fellow designer, Amber Feldkamp. I seem to have found myself in a bit of a financial pickle and am teetering towards that cliff of desperation. So, in hopes of easing some of my family's burden relatively quickly, I will be offering custom covers at a "pay what you can afford rate" be it $5 or $50.

If you are interested in a cover (or cover redesign) simply post your genre, cover info (title/author name/etc), and what you're looking for - and I'll see if there's something I can put together for you. 

Oh, and my paypal is [email protected], I will pick up the fees since any payments will be recorded in my books - also feel free to checkout some rad premades located in the sig.

----

UPDATE 17/8/2015

Clearly I can't count and have a few more covers in the queue than I realized. It's like a design marathon, and it's fantastic! So I'm going to put this list up for the sake of knowing where you're at in the line up and where I'm at in terms of progress. I'll likely work on a few projects at once (sometimes you have to step away from a design for a bit to clear your eyes). I shall move as quickly as possible while still keeping my own personal standard of design, aka patience. *THANK YOU!*

Declan Conner (ebook + paperback | thriller)
















Ava Mallory (ebook cozy series, first cover)









Brandon Berntson (5 ebooks + paperback, dark fantasy) - *in progress, 2/5 complete, mockups in progress for remaining*































Pamela Kelley (ebook, women's fiction) - incomplete/unsatisfactory

Michael Trinidad - 2 ebook covers, militaristic dystopian - *in progress, 1/2 waiting revision, mockups in progress for remaining*









S.W. Vaughn - 5 ebook covers, thriller series *mockups in progress*

In the Queue:
B. Yard - 3 ebook covers, fantasy series
Margaret Trilivas - 3 ebook covers, cowboy romance series
Anne R. Tan - 3 ebook covers, historical women's fiction series
DHantke - 3 books, fantasy
AMR - 1 cover
James Farner - 5 ebook covers, historical fiction series
Jeremy Maughan - 1 cover, YA/MG fantasy
J Alex McCarthy - 1 cover, sci fi
Roshawn Dawson - ebook cover, religion
Shehan Peiris - 1 cover, PNR
CF - 7 covers, YA/PNR
Kevin H. - 4 ebook and print covers, various genres
K.G. Giarratano - 1 cover, cozy mystery
mojomikey - 2 covers, to be discussed
dotx - covers to be discussed
Victoria LK - multiple covers, to be discussed


----------



## Accord64 (Mar 12, 2012)

Not looking for anything at present, but you have some very nice covers!


----------



## TCB (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you!  I can't take credit for all of them on the site though. Amber does some fantastic work herself.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't need book cover artwork right now, but those covers are gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2015)

Awesome work! I will definitely keep you in mind once I get my forthcoming books ready!


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

Wow! I make my own covers, but your designs are gorgeous and I will stick your link in my bookmarks for referring other people to because I totally dig your style!


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

Ash,

I may have some work for you. Read this thread and look for my reply. I promise you this is not a joke. 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,220379.0.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2015)

Covers look great!


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

I like y'alls designs, I wish I saw this as I just ordered some covers already. But if you're offer is still open next week, I might need a cover for something.


----------



## Genre Hoarder (Oct 4, 2014)

Beautiful covers! I have work for you.   I'll contact you via pm.


----------



## TCB (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you so much all! Wow, Randall. That is just about one of the coolest things I have ever read.   I would be beyond honored to work with Mr. Bernston to breathe some life into his covers!


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Ash -- I sent you a PM. 

P.S. Welcome to Kboards!


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

I've posted my cover for In Search of Jessica on another writers' site (hope you dont mind), together with your email. I hope it drums up work. Your help was very timely.


----------



## Keith Soares (Jan 9, 2014)

Ash,

I have at least one cover I'd like to have you do. I am a designer myself, but I've learned the hard way not to do it myself. Would love to see what you could come up with -- PM me and we can work out details.

K.


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Ash,

I PMed you.  

AnnieT


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

TCB said:


> Thank you so much all! Wow, Randall. That is just about one of the coolest things I have ever read.  I would be beyond honored to work with Mr. Bernston to breathe some life into his covers!


Awesome, Ash!

I'll wait to hear from Brandon before we do anything as I don't want to speak for him. If he does take the offer I'll drop a PM in your box and we'll figure something out between the three of us. Okay?


----------



## lansi (Apr 1, 2015)

You have some amazing concepts. I've bookmarked you.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

Beautiful covers Ash.  Bookmarked you as well.


----------



## Elidibus (May 13, 2015)

Hey! Sent you a PM with some information, since I'm in the market for covers right now. Let me know what you think


----------



## TCB (Jun 29, 2015)

I am floored. The level of awesome on this board is palpable. Much relieved to say it looks like the mortgage payment will be made this month.   I am working through a mountain of emails/pms. I'll be moving at a first come/first serve pace and as quickly as I can. Thank you so much for choosing me as your designer. You're saving my life!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

When I get down about things on this board, I remember stuff like this and what Randall is doing for a fellow author, and all is bright(er) in the world. I'm glad to hear you will be able to get the mortgage paid. I'm going to bookmark your site for future reference (and is it okay if I include the link when I update the author resource pages on my blog?).


----------



## Talbot (Jul 14, 2015)

Bookmarks. I love those covers!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Is there a link...


----------



## richard.r.fox (Jul 13, 2013)

I'll send you a PM.


----------



## TCB (Jun 29, 2015)

Did I mention how much you guys rock? Managed to kick back two covers today with a third about 50% done (and, oh... 16 sitting in the queue). If I haven't gotten back to you yet, I promise to connect with you tomorrow morning. My sincere gratitude to everyone for keeping me busy!


----------



## bohemianedu (Jul 24, 2014)

This thread is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## jessie520 (Jul 26, 2015)

Bookmarking your site! Your designs are beautiful. Fantastic work.


----------



## going going gone (Jun 4, 2013)

This is great, your covers are great, and if I hadn't just engaged another artist, you'd be it. Bookmarked for referring other people to you....


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

So glad to have found this thread. Your skills are excellent. Site already bookmarked. PM sent.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

jessie520 said:


> Bookmarking your site! Your designs are beautiful. Fantastic work.


I still haven't found a link


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

geronl said:


> I still haven't found a link


The link to the website is in Ash's signature -- it's the banner. This is the site: http://www.thecoverbazaar.com/


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

TCB said:


> Thank you!  I can't take credit for all of them on the site though. Amber does some fantastic work herself.












I don't see any link in the sig


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

geronl said:


> I don't see any link in the sig


There for me, it's probably your browser


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

My Firefox just went to #40

My mouse wheel stopped working, the right button did nothing, the address bar drop down menu failed, Youtube would freeze it up. Oh and my desktop bar and sidebar on Ubuntu did nothing while the browser was open. I literally had to close the browser if I wanted to change the volume on the speaker.

I just spent 2 hours, finding and downloading the old version.

I could have been writing or something.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm sending you a PM!


----------



## James Farner (Aug 14, 2015)

Sent you a PM last night. Hope you're not too clogged.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

I also sent a PM last night!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

He must be swamped.


----------



## TCB (Jun 29, 2015)

Woohoo! Okay, so I am happy and sad to say that I will be accepting no new commissions after this post. I'm working on the final edits for Declan's cover today, then hopefully getting some mockups ready for Brandon. I'll move systematically down the list after that - I just ask for patience. Some covers will be quicker than others.

Thank you times an exorbitant amount.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

TCB said:


> Woohoo! Okay, so I am happy and sad to say that I will be accepting no new commissions after this post. I'm working on the final edits for Declan's cover today, then hopefully getting some mockups ready for Brandon. I'll move systematically down the list after that - I just ask for patience. Some covers will be quicker than others.
> 
> Thank you times an exorbitant amount.


Hi. I sent you a PM before you posted this (see comment above) but haven't heard back. Just wanted to make sure you saw it. Thanks!


----------



## TCB (Jun 29, 2015)

dotx said:


> Hi. I sent you a PM before you posted this (see comment above) but haven't heard back. Just wanted to make sure you saw it. Thanks!


I've got ya! It might take me a few days to get back to everyone, but if you were in before my last post, then you're in.


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

TCB said:


> I've got ya! It might take me a few days to get back to everyone, but if you were in before my last post, then you're in.


Sweet! 
suffice to say, your portfolio just got a lot bigger.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm book marking and sending a pm!


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

TCB said:


> Woohoo! Okay, so I am happy and sad to say that I will be accepting no new commissions after this post. I'm working on the final edits for Declan's cover today, then hopefully getting some mockups ready for Brandon. I'll move systematically down the list after that - I just ask for patience. Some covers will be quicker than others.
> 
> Thank you times an exorbitant amount.


Can't wait, really excited that it is close to done. I knew you would be inundated. I think it is is good of you to put a hold on commissions rather than have people wait over long.

When we are finished with "In Search of Jessica", please save the original files, because when I have saved some more money and you aren't as busy, I'll be asking you for a cover for "Missing the Body of Evidence in a different colour scheme, but the same style as Jessica, to make them part of an "LAPD Homicide Division series" as they have many of the same characters based around LAPD Homicide, but each one will have a different detective. I'll also be after a new cover for "Lunch Break Thrillers" a short story compilation, but the priority will be the series.


----------



## TCB (Jun 29, 2015)

Clearly I can't count and have a few more covers in the queue than I realized. It's like a design marathon, and it's fantastic! So I'm going to put this list up for the sake of knowing where you're at in the line up and where I'm at in terms of progress. I'll likely work on a few projects at once (sometimes you have to step away from a design for a bit to clear your eyes). I shall move as quickly as possible while still keeping my own personal standard of design, aka patience. *THANK YOU!*

ETA: Please see first post for current progress/cover queue.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Just noticed that my name is not on the list above ...


----------



## HN Wake (Feb 24, 2015)

Those new covers look amazing!!!


----------



## TCB (Jun 29, 2015)

dotx said:


> Just noticed that my name is not on the list above ...


You must've just missed it! You're right above Miss Victoria.


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi!

Alas, I have to withdraw. Me and my artist figured out our typography issues. 

Thanks, though!


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

TCB said:


> You must've just missed it! You're right above Miss Victoria.


Sorry


----------



## TCB (Jun 29, 2015)

Just keeping you all posted - I am still a'working hard. SW Vaughn, you should have proofs coming your way early this upcoming week!


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

TCB said:


> You must've just missed it! You're right above Miss Victoria.


Glad to see I'm on your list! I'm patient, so don't stress over me. My work is still in a rough draft, just starting stage!


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

Was wondering if there were any updates?


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

JalexM said:


> Was wondering if there were any updates?


Me, too.


----------



## Chinmoy Mukherjee (Apr 26, 2014)

Have you got account in freelancer.com?


----------



## CaraMunro (Dec 16, 2014)

Bookmarked.

I'll send a PM once this nuisance of a writing is done   — hoping your offer still stands.

In the mean time, good luck. You have lovely stuff.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

Mr. RAD said:


> Bump.


He hasn't logged on since August. He's gone Jim. I had to go to someone else for my sci fi cover.


----------



## M.W. Griffith (Oct 13, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Covervault (Mark) (Sep 29, 2015)

Ash those are some nice covers! Bravo!


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

AnnChristy said:


> Is he? I just saw this thread and loved the covers...sort of thought I might contact him. He's for sure gone? Did everyone in that list get done?


If you click on his profile you can see the last time he's logged in. I sent him a pm about a month ago and heard nothing.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

If he was having trouble with bills, one small problem with computer or internet or home, etc., could've knocked him out of the design business.  

I hope he's OK.  His covers are gorgeous.


----------



## L.B (Apr 15, 2015)

I was next on the list, haven't heard anything. I've gone elsewhere now.

He said he had covered his bills etc, so I'm guessing he didn't want to carry on down the list afterwards.


----------

